# Can I Find Work in Dubai with a Tourist Visa?



## JRaine (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello all,

I think I might be in a rough predicament. My wife and I will arrive in Dubai on the 2nd week of July,2013, but I do not know if I will be able to find work. I will be on a tourist visa and will search for work in the retail or security industries. I do not have a degree but am a high school graduate and an Iraqi War Veteran who served in the U.S. Army from 2003 to 2007. I have roughly 1 year of security experience where I worked as a security officer at corporate buildings, ticketing events, universities, etc. I also worked about 6 months of retail at Wal-Mart (multi-department store as a cashier) and a little convenience. At this time, I am residing in the Philippines with my Filipina wife who is the person that suggested we go to UAE. She has a Bacheor's in Nursing here and also has work experience in Dubai. I mean we have already paid about $2,000USD to set up the airfare and the finalisation of her Visa requirements. I really need to know what steps I should take in order to find work, mainly in the security industry. Can someone please help me?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What did you do in the military? Alot of downsizing in these roles and alot of contractors out of jobs so that may not be an option, but probly better then most other options to pursue. If by security you mean a security guard, those jobs are handled by people who are willing to accept very low salaries. Retail work is doen by asians overall who also are willing to work for very low salaries. The nursing field is flooded with nurses from phillipines who accept 3 to 5k positions. They tend to be put in shared one bedrooms with one or two other individuals. Most are single. If not, they tend to have a spouse who has a good job that gives them a housing allowance. The uae can provide a good experience, if you have upper management or a niche specialty that commands a good wage. I am thinking the moneys spent should be chalked up to a vacation overall and a learning experience about the uae. I do wish you guys luck.


----------



## JRaine (Jun 21, 2013)

I was an armor crewman...basically combat arms


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

JRaine said:


> I was an armor crewman...basically combat arms


Thanks for your service. Unfortunately, I agree with the post above. Jobs here tend to fall into two categories - extremely low wage/low benefits positions and quite high paid positions that pretty much universally require college degrees. It puts you in a difficult spot. Plus as you know being a 19K doesn't have a lot of civilian equivalents (and I know what that is like, I was an 11M). And I think it is unlikely that anyone enlisted without a special forces background could break into anything involving military contracting. 

Have you considered taking yourself to college? Going to school as an older student and with the self discipline you (hopefully) picked up in the Army is different from being a traditional student. You may be pleasantly surprised how easy it is. it's not a guaranteed door opener these days but at least it stops doors from being automatically slammed in your face. Just be careful about what debts you take on. 

By the way, I don't believe you can actually work on a tourist visa here any more than a tourist to the US would be able to do so.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Not necessarily - you guys are thinking 'security' as in the security guards you see. Many larger companies take on ex-military to actually run their entire security departments, do risk management etc - that's what you'd be looking for.

But they're are correct on the contracting side, the UAE military has basically just gotten rid of over a 3rd of their expat trainer/consulting work force - so lots of guys all now looking for work. Plus I hate to say it, in those jobs it's all about who you know. They all got their jobs because they all recommended and referred each other. Many have now gone back to contracting in Afghanistan, Pakistan, Libya and doing maritime security - oh which there are a few companies that run out of Dubai.

There are also various training facilities such as Al Shaheen who use ex-military expat instructors.

Oh and check out Park Lane Recruit - they've just signed with a company to help ex-military personnel find jobs https://www.facebook.com/pages/Park-Lane-Recruit/257752887674845


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Not necessarily - you guys are thinking 'security' as in the security guards you see. Many larger companies take on ex-military to actually run their entire security departments, do risk management etc - that's what you'd be looking for.
> 
> But they're are correct on the contracting side, the UAE military has basically just gotten rid of over a 3rd of their expat trainer/consulting work force - so lots of guys all now looking for work. Plus I hate to say it, in those jobs it's all about who you know. They all got their jobs because they all recommended and referred each other. Many have now gone back to contracting in Afghanistan, Pakistan, Libya and doing maritime security - oh which there are a few companies that run out of Dubai.
> 
> ...


No, I think we were being realistic given what he says about himself: "I have roughly 1 year of security experience where I worked as a security officer at corporate buildings, ticketing events, universities, etc. I also worked about 6 months of retail at Wal-Mart (multi-department store as a cashier) and a little convenience." That plus a high school diploma sounds fairly entry level to me. 

Also, his MOS and years in service (so probably a junior NCO or a Specialist) are similar to my background and rank I had when I got out of the Army. With a huge glut of highly qualified former officers and special forces guys on the market from the US and UK armed forces, there aren't a lot of openings anywhere for a basic line soldier (as much as I personally have respect for that). Hence I am suggesting college. 

Another possibility the OP might want to think about is simply starting his own business. That can be a much better investment in many cases. But I think Dubai is a bit of a dead end for him I'm afraid.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well doing a risk management course might be something to go for. But sometimes, you just have to put yourself out there. My hubby was having issues as everyone wants to hire UK/US/Aussie military guys - so that in itself is an advantage. Sometimes you've just got to go and put yourself out there.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Well doing a risk management course might be something to go for. But sometimes, you just have to put yourself out there. My hubby was having issues as everyone wants to hire UK/US/Aussie military guys - so that in itself is an advantage. Sometimes you've just got to go and put yourself out there.


Sorry to be such a pessimist, but I really don't think that being a 19K10 or 20 is going to give that much of an edge over, say, some ex para or SAS trooper or the like, let alone a former officer (and there are a lot of them on the market too). 

It's up to the OP whether he wants to take the risk but I don't think we should get his hopes up too high. That's not fair to him.


----------



## JRaine (Jun 21, 2013)

well, I do have a bronze star and 4 commendation medals, purple heart, and many other ribbons, medals, etc.


----------



## JRaine (Jun 21, 2013)

also, 10 references from a dozen+ high ranking officers at Fort Stewart Georgia, 3rd ID


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well that's the thing - it's what you do that sets you apart from everyone else that matters.

If you don't ask, you don't get. You have to get out there and make contacts. Try the guys at the recruitment agency I put up - you never know.


----------



## JRaine (Jun 21, 2013)

thanks, I sure will


----------



## JRaine (Jun 21, 2013)

actually, I wouldn't mind earning 4,000 dirhams a month, and that's including all allowances...looks like I need to find a retail sales associate position at one of the malls


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

4k a month would not be enough for your rent, unless you live far away from central places. Or your wife must make a lot.


----------



## JRaine (Jun 21, 2013)

now, I am looking for a monthly salary in the 6K range. I don't mind living outside my comfort zone for a year. Does anyone know if I have to earn a bachelor's degree in order to gain employment as a retail sales associate for a luxury retail store (jewellry, watches or even mens wear)? I really don't think I need a degree but any advice from anyone would be grand.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

I really don't think you need a degree. One of my friends work in retail sales in Mall of Emirates and he doesn't have any degrees.


----------



## JRaine (Jun 21, 2013)

Do you know exactly how much retail experience he had before getting the job?


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

I know I sound like such a party pooper but have you priced living expenses here? Dubai is not a cheap place. The cost of living here is not unlike cities like NY, LA or DC. 

AED 6,000 is US$1,600 a month. From that you will have to pay not just living expenses (rent, a car, food, a bazillion fees, etc.), but also US taxes. 

It's your decision, but I'd urge you to do your homework on this quite carefully.


----------



## Maxfree (Jun 5, 2013)

Usually for low paid retail sales jobs, the company provide accommodation and transportation. So it should be enough to live in Dubai.

He also have the advantage of replacing his driving license so he can find a higher pay outdoor jobs. 

If you look in the right places you will surely find an acceptable job to start with.


----------



## JRaine (Jun 21, 2013)

just arrived this morning in Dubai about 6 am...went job hunting....many prospects already...not bad my first day


----------



## kelvindavid053 (Apr 29, 2015)

JRaine said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I think I might be in a rough predicament. My wife and I will arrive in Dubai on the 2nd week of July,2013, but I do not know if I will be able to find work. I will be on a tourist visa and will search for work in the retail or security industries. I do not have a degree but am a high school graduate and an Iraqi War Veteran who served in the U.S. Army from 2003 to 2007. I have roughly 1 year of security experience where I worked as a security officer at corporate buildings, ticketing events, universities, etc. I also worked about 6 months of retail at Wal-Mart (multi-department store as a cashier) and a little convenience. At this time, I am residing in the Philippines with my Filipina wife who is the person that suggested we go to UAE. She has a Bacheor's in Nursing here and also has work experience in Dubai. I mean we have already paid about $2,000USD to set up the airfare and the finalisation of her Visa requirements. I really need to know what steps I should take in order to find work, mainly in the security industry. Can someone please help me?


Yes Sure. I have viewed your requirements and i suggest you to first contact companies which are in security industry. Send your info i.e. Resume/CV to them. If you are well experienced then they will contact you and its a positive sign too get job. I also have seen that you have much experience in security industry and also worked in US Army. SO initially apply with your tourist VISA. Once you got got selected then go further with company instructions.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

kelvindavid053 said:


> Yes Sure. I have viewed your requirements and i suggest you to first contact companies which are in security industry. Send your info i.e. Resume/CV to them. If you are well experienced then they will contact you and its a positive sign too get job. I also have seen that you have much experience in security industry and also worked in US Army. SO initially apply with your tourist VISA. Once you got got selected then go further with company instructions.


Umm, OP was looking for a job in _July 2013_. Hopefully he has a job by now. If not, he has worn a path between here and the Oman border by now.


----------

